# Technine Boards?



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Yea, I have to say that Technine gets bad rep from their crappy bindings(as of lately) and their movies that look more like rap videos, but their boards are great. They make some really unique graphics. The Yucky Charms and the Icon are amazing. I have heard nothing but good things about next years Magoon reverse camber, so I can't wait to check that out.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

Their boards have some of the worst durability issues i have seen. Not to mention the gangster image shit.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I would personally never touch foot on a gangster piece of shit board made by Technine.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2010)

yea theyr gangster but what are you saying.. you prefer that tight pants wide stance buisnesss


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

sorry we hurt your feelings bro


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2010)

you ride tight pants...?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Milo303 said:


> I would personally never touch foot on a gangster piece of shit board made by Technine.


I set foot on one and afterwards I wanted to wear a ghetto gown and listen to some rap it scared me so much I ran and hid under a pile of flannel shirts and fitted pants.

I've ridden some of their stuff they're fun to ride but the durability is highly questionable. I've always wondered why all the T9 thugs up here have delams on boards that are less than a month old even the chicks that can't ride for shit their stuff looks like it was shoved in a wood chipper.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Crightonn said:


> yea theyr gangster but what are you saying.. you prefer that tight pants wide stance buisnesss


No I prefer the function over fashion *buisnesss* and I prefer to actually ride the mountain rather then some rails and small jumps. I also like my board to stick together for more then a month or two because I actually ride it for more then 6 seconds at a time.

Each to their own though man. I'm not personally a Technine fan and I do hold a little bit of hate in my heart for the stereotypical douche that rides them. Just not into the fake gangster shit. Being "gangster" to me is a sign of root weakness based from ones lack of self confidence so they have to try and look tough in hopes that nobody picks on them.

It's kind of like in nature when a weaker animal tries to puff up and act bad in hopes that the truly badder animal doesn't kicks it's ass. 

On the bright side.... I don't hate Technine as much as I hate Burton, but it's close.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Yes, Technine boards do have a durability issue, but they make very good jibs boards that are fun to ride. Without a doubt, there are countless other companies that make boards twice as good as Technine, but I still love them because of their graphics. To each his own though because I know plenty of people who hate their graphics. I do have to say that I HATE the image that Technine has built up. I remember the good old days when they were all about hitting backcountry jumps, but they defenitly got way to street oriented for my liking.


----------



## Adrii (Mar 29, 2010)

Milo303 said:


> No I prefer the function over fashion *buisnesss* and I prefer to actually ride the mountain rather then some rails and small jumps. I also like my board to stick together for more then a month or two because I actually ride it for more then 6 seconds at a time.
> 
> Each to their own though man. I'm not personally a Technine fan and I do hold a little bit of hate in my heart for the stereotypical douche that rides them. Just not into the fake gangster shit. Being "gangster" to me is a sign of root weakness based from ones lack of self confidence so they have to try and look tough in hopes that nobody picks on them.
> 
> ...




so y do u hate burton? dont tell me because shaun white is affiliated with them!


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

technine boards are as durable as any other basic elan board or gst or whoever the fuck makes them


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

legallyillegal said:


> technine boards are as durable as any other basic elan board or gst or whoever the fuck makes them


Not necessarily while constructed in the same factory different materials and designs can play into a companies boards being weaker.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

Technine Icon said:


> Without a doubt, there are countless other companies that make boards twice as good as Technine, but I still love them because of their graphics. To each his own though because I know plenty of people who hate their graphics.


Call up a company before they make the boards. Some of them apparently will do custom graphics if you let them know soon enough (and flash some green... ). 

Then you get twice as good a board with your Lucky Charms Graphics!

(Personal note: No opinion on technine boards, other than the general reputation of the company (not good at the moment))


----------



## kelvinhiggins944 (25 d ago)

I have had one since 2012 still looks bran new just a board to ride who gives a fuck about the makers or the gangster shit just ride the board to have fun


----------

